# 2 Calgary buns may need a new home - closed



## Spiced77 (Jan 28, 2006)

in early april i'm moving, and am not sure i cantake my babies with me  they're amale-Mr Licks (neutered) and female Princess (not spayed)bonded brother and sister, mini rexes. they're almost 2 yearsold, fairly quiet, though they have their moments. mostlylitterbox trained (i say mostly only because when the male goes on abunny 500, he likes to jump in the litterbox which tends to make thingsfly out )coating things with ivory soap prevents theirchewing, if any. they're 24/7 house buns with no 'caged'time. their favorite nap spot ison the side of thetub. no medical problems, the male broke his leg a year ago,but that's all healed with no problems. i will *not* put mybabies in a shelter, and would much rather give them to someone that iknow from the board so i know they'll have a good home.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 29, 2006)

So cute. I hope you find a good home for them.


----------



## Spiced77 (Mar 5, 2006)

Bumping this back up, I need to find a good home for these guys ASAP. if anyone knows of anyone in alberta that wants two goobery mini rexes, please let me know!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2006)

They're cute and you've done a great job describing them. I hope someone will step up and provide a home in your area....I bet you'll miss them!

Peg


----------



## Spiced77 (Mar 5, 2006)

i hope so  if i could take them with me i would!! so many places nowadays dont take pets of any kind  i want them to have a bunny knowledgable home too.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 22, 2006)

any news on these cute bunnies?


----------



## Spiced77 (Apr 30, 2006)

sorry i didnt update! my husband decided to takethem with him.. his apartment doesnt allow pets, but they dont bark and he keeps them safe.. so they're ok now


----------



## naturestee (May 1, 2006)

That's great! :bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 1, 2006)

yay!:bunnydance:


----------



## BACI (May 2, 2006)

:highfive: Way to go!!!




[align=center]:happybunny:[/align]


----------

